
Airbus's design is an unlikely culprit for the Yemenia crash near the Comoros - sweetdreams
http://trueslant.com/milesobrien/2009/07/01/a-dark-and-windy-night/
======
luckyland
This article doesn't really address anything particular about the design
characteristics of the A310 other than that there is a history of pilot error
incidents involving this aircraft -- like all other aircraft.

Also, a radar altimeter is capable of providing accurate altitude over water
as it is over terrain.

On a tangent, there is no evidence to support the claim that Aeroflot has a
"third world" safety record. It is quite the opposite during the post-Soviet
era.

------
zcrar70
I find the title ambiguous/misleading - summary of the article as I understood
it:

* the Airbus A310 is popular with third-world country airlines

* third-world country airports are less well equipped

* the crash was likely due to pilot tiredness and poor airport layout, and had little to do with the A310 design

~~~
sweetdreams
You're leaving out the author's point that a lot of people are wondering if
there is an Airbus problem in the aftermath of the Yemenia crash and Flight
447's plummet into the Atlantic Ocean. He is saying that factors other than
the plane itself resulted in the crash. So I disagree with your statement that
the title is misleading.

~~~
luckyland
He's saying the title is ambiguous.

If the author is suggesting the A310's design is indeed a culprit, then the
argument is weak.

If the author is reinforcing the argument that the A310's design is not likely
to be a factor in the crash, then the title could be misleading.

~~~
Tamerlin
"Airbus's design is an UNlikely culprit for the Yemenia crash near the
Comoros"

"If the author is reinforcing the argument that the A310's design is not
likely to be a factor in the crash, then the title could be misleading."

The title implies exactly that, so what's misleading about it?

